# CNC Music Machine



## JimDawson (Sep 24, 2020)

Just testing the system and having a little fun doing it.  Amazing what you can do with some stepper motors,  a micro computer, a controller, and a little software.

I generated the G code here https://www.ultimatesolver.com/en/midi2gcode  Sure makes a crazy toolpath.


----------



## gr8legs (Sep 24, 2020)

Scott Joplin on steppers - what next?

Bravo! Although it looks like someone has too much time on their hands


----------



## Boswell (Sep 24, 2020)

That is amazing. what fun


----------



## francist (Sep 24, 2020)

That’s crazy! Very cool stuff.

-frank


----------



## BGHansen (Sep 24, 2020)

The guy I bought my Tormach 1100 from had a routine that would play the theme to Game of Thrones.  Never seen the show so can't vouch for the quality, but here's a YouTube video of a Tormach playing the theme.

Bruce


----------



## Aukai (Sep 24, 2020)

Before the "music" that was some heavy breathing.   pretty clever programming.


----------



## JimDawson (Sep 24, 2020)

Aukai said:


> Before the "music" that was some heavy breathing.   pretty clever programming.



Yeah, I have some breathing problems.  I'll live for a while longer. 

Not really too much to the programming, at least from my perspective.  The programmer that did the midi to G code program did a great job.


----------



## Aukai (Sep 24, 2020)

heading down that path myself, not bad yet....


----------



## francist (Sep 24, 2020)

I remember when holding the calculator upside down to display “shell oil” was considered cool...


----------

